# need ideas middle name to go with 'summer'



## xxleannexx

when i had summer me and her daddy werent together but we got back together a few weeks after she was born. so we called her:

'Summer Taylor Brydon' 

now the problem is taylor is her dads last name and we are hoping to get married one day which would mean her name would be summer taylor taylor. i had taylor as a middle name as i liked it as name, and really didnt think we would get back together so it was a nice way for her to have her daddys name in her name but keeping my surname.

so here we are now trying to find a new middle name for her and get it changed before she understands lol.

so far we have:

rose
amber
lily
willow

anyone got anymore ideas as we are stuggling to agree on one.

ps i like pretty names :flower:


----------



## Snowy

I really like Summer Rose. You could consider Jade, as Summer Jade Taylor reads quite nicely together :)


----------



## Jody R

Could you just hyphonate it so it stops being her middle name and becomes the first part of her surname?

Summer Taylor-Brydon.

I also think Summer Rose is lovely if you do decide to put a new name in place.


----------



## ThatGirl

summer rose is nice

summer grace
summer faith
summer blossom
summer marie
summer mae
summer leigh
summer daisy


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I have a Summer Christine, not the usual i know, but it was after my step mum...i thought it went lovely!


----------



## Tasha

I have Kaysie Blossom so was gonna suggest, Blossom. I think Summer Blossom sounds so pretty.


----------



## sarah0108

I know Louise is a very popular middle name, i have it myself but i think..

Summer Louise Taylor sounds nice :)

If not i like either Summer Rose or Summer Lily x x


----------



## NuttyJester

When I saw the title of the thread, I thought Summer Rose before I opened it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I would say summer rose but to me its really common, i dont know if thats a problem to you or not.

My daughters called Amber :D thought about Amber rose.


----------



## xxleannexx

MummyToAmberx said:


> I would say summer rose but to me its really common, i dont know if thats a problem to you or not.
> 
> My daughters called Amber :D thought about Amber rose.

amber rose is a beautiful name, but i already have summer she is 15 months, just need to change the middle name :) will bear it in mind for the future tho! xx


----------



## xxleannexx

i really like summer blossom that a few of you have metioned thanks :D summer rose was our favourite but im staring to change my mind!


----------



## nightkd

I REALLY like Rose, but it's becoming very common as a middle name. We're still set on having Rose as our daughter's middle name though (if we have a daughter :lol:) as it's mine and my MIL's middle name too and goes very well with the first name we have picked out.

How about Summer May or Mae.. Summer Ann (just realised it sounds a little close to the sex shop, but it's still pretty!)... Summer Tea...I'll keep thinking...


----------



## kirsten1985

My middle name is Willow and my daughter's is Rose, so I love both of those. Summer Blossom is nice though.


----------



## letia659

Summer Rayne- saw this somewhere and liked it :)


----------



## louise1302

i like summer leigh and i love the name summer elizabeth


----------



## sarah1989

Summer Rose Taylor


----------

